# What is it #3064: Dimmer test rig



## Footer

Ripped off of one of my friend's facebook wall, she finally took a picture of it.... 



So, what is it? Where is it located? What is it for? Who owns it? 

As usual, *professionals wait one week until posting*.


----------



## DuckJordan

Its a bulb Tester!

Seriously though No clue.


----------



## Van

I used to use one kinda like that!


----------



## gafftapegreenia

Dummy loads? But for what I'm not sure, don't think people still use dimmer plates.


----------



## MarshallPope

Some sort of ghost load array?


EDIT: I hate my school's slooooooooowwwwwww Internet. There was only one reply when I started trying to post that.


----------



## Grog12

I'll tell you what it is....its *AWESOME* thats what it is.


----------



## zmb

A very large dummy load for testing dimmers at ETC?


----------



## soundman

There are so many clues in the photo I'm surprised someone hasn't been able to piece it together...


----------



## gafftapegreenia

I've seen pictures of a dimmer tester like this at ETC, but this one looks older than theirs.


----------



## tayklor

As others have said, ETC has setups like these at their test benches and what not. However, this is several times larger than the ones I have seen. If it's not a dimmer or DMX output tester at ETC (or somewhere else, who knows) I'd guess some sort of ghost load, though that still seems like a lot of circuits.


----------



## chausman

I just like the "Fix Me" Label in the corner.


----------



## Edrick

Tells you what channels are live (on).


----------



## museav

They couldn't afford a real scoreboard?


----------



## len

It's a Bingo scoreboard!


----------



## jonliles

N-47....B-I-N-G-O


----------



## headcrab

Based on the numbered bulb envelopes and what looks like multicable coming off the top, I'd say it is used to test dimmer racks. If the channel is good, the bulb illuminates.


----------



## Footer

headcrab said:


> Based on the numbered bulb envelopes and what looks like multicable coming off the top, I'd say it is used to test dimmer racks. If the channel is good, the bulb illuminates.



Yup, thats it. Next question... how many dimmer racks can it test at once? And again, who owns it/where is this thing?


----------



## avkid

Is it in New Jersey?


----------



## CrazyTechie

I would venture to say that since there appears to be four sections of lights that you could test four racks on it at the same time.


----------



## Scarrgo

I think I know, but i'll wait, and the last time I have seen something like this was in jersey, and ## years ago...OOhhh the have the years gone by...

Sean...


----------



## WooferHound

I'm wondering why all the numbers on the bulbs are up-side-down ?


----------



## avkid

BML Blackbird in Secaucus?


----------



## derekleffew

avkid said:


> BML Blackbird in Secaucus?


Doubtful.



Who's old enough to recognize this, ~2001-2005, logo?


----------



## avkid

PRG, North Bergen?


----------



## Footer

avkid said:


> PRG, North Bergen?



Apparently one can go to a shop in Jersey but ignores the rules of the post.... 

But yes, its from the PRG shop in North Bergen, NJ. The place where many a Broadway show both touring and install begin. My friend was there prepping her show before it hit the road and snapped these photos. Here is the rest of the work station...


----------



## avkid

I've been to that shop but I don't recall seeing this.
I was honestly just going down a mental list.


----------



## Footer

avkid said:


> I've been to that shop but I don't recall seeing this.
> I was honestly just going down a mental list.



Don't worry about it. What the real question was "What the hell is this thing for". I kind of figured that no one who was not paid to go into that shop would not know what the thing was.


----------



## Van

derekleffew said:


> Doubtful.View attachment 4009
> 
> 
> Who's old enough to recognize this, ~2001-2005, logo?


 

I'm old enough that I can't SEE that logo !


----------



## avkid

Van said:


> I'm old enough that I can't SEE that logo !


 I'm just blind enough that I can't make out what it is.


----------



## headcrab

It looks like it can test two 96 channel racks and one 24 channel rack.


----------



## STEVETERRY

Footer said:


> Apparently one can go to a shop in Jersey but ignores the rules of the post....
> 
> But yes, its from the PRG shop in North Bergen, NJ. The place where many a Broadway show both touring and install begin. My friend was there prepping her show before it hit the road and snapped these photos. Here is the rest of the work station...


 
Additional Extra credit questions:

1. Where was the left hand 96-channel test jig before it was there?
2. And where was it before that?
3. And what year was it installed there?
4. And who built it?
5. And why was it built?


ST


----------



## SteveB

Footer said:


> Don't worry about it. What the real question was "What the hell is this thing for". I kind of figured that no one who was not paid to go into that shop would not know w
> 
> Since the horse is out of the barn.
> 
> EDIT: I was posting at the same time as ST, so....
> 
> Somewhere is a bunch of chassie mount Soca/Veam connections so the dimmer racks can connect up.
> 
> The shops use this to put an actual load on the dimmers for testing. They can test the consoles as well, fades, times, etc... along with the dimmer rack. This model is setup for dual 96 racks, 4 units of 8 rows of 6 lamps = 192 lamps, plus an add'l 24 in the middle (possibly has a 2P&G interface ?) for smaller 12 and 24 packs ?. I'd guess the 300/500 watt lamps on top center test the 6 & 12 kw dimmers.
> 
> If this is the PRG test bench, then it might have come all the way thru the Production Arts -> 4Th Phase -> PRG changes, thus might have once tested Colortran D192 racks, back when Production Advantage had these systems, thus the need for 192.
> 
> As to ST's questions ?,
> 
> - Built possibly by you at Pro Arts when you were on 10th Ave. ?, possibly Jeff Kaye ?. Probably not Ron Brodour as he didn't join you until after you moved to NJ, I believe and I'll bet this pre-dates this. The IPS logo certainly say's Pro-Arts as you guys used that stuff for a while, about the only shop to do so.
> 
> - No real clues I can see as to age. You state the left side is earlier then the right. Possibly tested CD80 analog racks ?.


----------



## Scarrgo

I agree with SteveB, It looks like the test board that I have seen at Production Arts in Jersey, I do not remember if it was at the NY location, but it could have been. For the life of me I cant remember when that was...If i figure it out, I will post the dates...


Sean...(I think)


----------



## derekleffew

SteveB said:


> Footer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Somewhere is a bunch of chassie mount *Soca/Veam connections* so the dimmer racks can connect up. ...
> 
> 
> 
> On what appears to be 12 ckt. multi-cable?
Click to expand...


----------



## STEVETERRY

derekleffew said:


> SteveB said:
> 
> 
> 
> On what appears to be 12 ckt. multi-cable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the original had 12 circuit Pyle-National 37-pin Star-Line connectors.
> 
> ST
Click to expand...


----------



## Scarrgo

I miss those 12 cir multi Cables..Only had to run two mults to an electric and you had 24 cir. 
Aahh those were the days, after driving all night in sub zero weather, pulling 150' of very cold mult out of a road case. It came like a big slinky, even if you over-under coiled it. 
I think I miss those days...

Thanks for the memories

Sean...


----------



## jstroming

Im gonna build one, thats badass.


----------



## TimMiller

Another question about this setup. How many electrical codes does it break?


----------



## n1ist

I don't think NEC applies here, but it certainly violates codes about exposed uninsulated terminals, possibly on the use of flexible cord (though it would fit the "likely to be reconfigured" rule) and lack of support and strain reliefs on the cables. There may be issues in wire size, bundling, and fusing that I'm nor sure on.
/mike


----------



## LuxMax

STEVETERRY said:


> Additional Extra credit questions:
> 
> 1. Where was the left hand 96-channel test jig before it was there?
> 2. And where was it before that?
> 3. And what year was it installed there?
> 4. And who built it?
> 5. And why was it built?
> 
> 
> ST


 
I'll take a stab at this!
1- Production Arts
2- BASH
3- 1988
4- Would love to know!
5- Testing HD touring racks


----------



## Tex

n1ist said:


> I don't think NEC applies here


Just curious, why wouldn't NEC apply?


----------



## avkid

Tex said:


> Just curious, why wouldn't NEC apply?


 
It's not connected to the mains and likely classed as industrial test equipment.


----------



## avkid

Sadly the test rig will not be making the move to Secaucus.
It was auctioned off to the highest bidder earlier today for the sum of $350.


----------



## rochem

If anyone's interested in acquiring this extremely useful and rich part of history, it can be yours! Now that PRG is finally getting settled into the new Secaucus location, a huge collection of older gear is being auctioned off this week at the North Bergen location. One of the items up for bid is this stylish and sleek dimmer rack testing rig. Serves as a great conversation piece for your living or dining room! Supplies are limited, so don't delay! Call now! 

Please forgive the mildly commercial post, but if anyone is interested in actually going to the auction, you can find more info at PRG : PRG Auction July 26th – 28th. I really don't know much about what's going on at all, but I do know they're getting rid of a lot of durable equipment, like Source Fours and Pars and cable (in addition to dimmer racks, LOTS of Mac 2Ks, Followspots, and other stuff), that you can probably pick up for cheap. If I was in a position where I was responsible for purchasing for a theatre, I'd definitely be there.


----------



## rochem

(Note to self: don't start typing posts and then walk away from the computer.)


avkid said:


> Sadly the test rig will not be making the move to Secaucus.
> It was auctioned off to the highest bidder earlier today for the sum of $350.


 
Someone actually bid on that? Any idea who/where? Are you at the auction? If you wouldn't mind, I'd be really interested to hear a report on how it went - like what prices things were going for, and how the gear actually looked, and how many people were there and whatnot.


----------



## avkid

rochem said:


> (Note to self: don't start typing posts and then walk away from the computer.)
> 
> 
> 
> Someone actually bid on that? Any idea who/where? Are you at the auction? If you wouldn't mind, I'd be really interested to hear a report on how it went - like what prices things were going for, and how the gear actually looked, and how many people were there and whatnot.


 I am attending the whole auction for myself and as agent for 4 others.
On older (70ish) gentleman bid on the test setup, don't recall his name.
About 40 people in attendance today.
Some stuff has gone for practically nothing, while others have gone for almost market value.
I got a 3 phase 100 amp distro for $50. (old silver Bash case)


----------



## Footer

avkid said:


> I am attending the whole auction for myself and as agent for 4 others.
> On older (70ish) gentleman bid on the test setup, don't recall his name.
> About 40 people in attendance today.
> Some stuff has gone for practically nothing, while others have gone for almost market value.
> I got a 3 phase 100 amp distro for $50. (old silver Bash case)


 
Whats copper selling at? Like 100' soca? Any 9 dollar S4s?


----------



## avkid

The Soco is going for like $90 per 100ft. (but usually lots of 15+)
No S4's for less than $60 so far.


----------

